# LGBTQ Pax



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.

I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?

Can drivers refuse to PU pax based on sexual orientation?...like how a baker in Oregon refused to make a cake for same sex couples (because they didnt agree with same sex marriage)? Or...both FUber and Grfyt have written this into the ToS, that drivers have to PU pax regardless of sexual orentation?

Have you PUed dudes who want to talk about their boyfriends?

Or what about the lesbian couple who jumps in and talk about their date?

Have you pulled up to see a trans pax with "toes on the curb" really to roll?

I've experienced all the above more than once, but haven't had problems with LGBTQ pax, so don't consider these situations problematic.

What about you all?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

why make, what is the easiest job in the world, harder? Point A to point B. That's it. Greet your pax; do your own 'say your name' and drive. Never even have to view the pax again. sheesh.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I picked up a young man in a dress one day. 
He was taking some cupcakes he made to his boyfriend at a bar. 
It was a pool and the next pax was a young lady. 
We were all having a conversation and I accidentally referred to the guy in the dress as him.. 
In my own defense he had a 5 o'clock shadow and wasn'ta bit convincingly feminine
I really don't think i have any business telling or caring about who someone loves
There was a bit awkwardness there though....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I picked up a young man in a dress one day.
> He was taking some cupcakes he made to his boyfriend at a bar.
> It was a pool and the next pax was a young lady.
> We were all having a conversation and I accidentally referred to the guy in the dress as him..
> ...


Ahhh yesss....I've gotten tripped up on that with trans pax and pronouns.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There was a bit awkwardness there though....


Right, only a bit &#128518;


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> #1husler said:
> 
> 
> > So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> ...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> First you want to know do people here racially profile now this sounds like to me you just want to incite people. Knock it off, why don't you!


Yes, I was curious to know if people racially profile pax, yes I'm also curious about LBGQT pax too, no I don't want to incite people.

"Knock it off, why don't you!". Meaning...this is a suggestion that UP is not an appropriate forum for these questions, correct?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Yes, I was curious to know if people racially profile pax, yes I'm also curious about LBGQT pax too, no I don't want to incite people.
> 
> "Knock it off, why don't you!". Meaning...this is a suggestion that UP is not an appropriate forum for these questions, correct?


So, you didn't notice all the hate-filled responses your racial profiling "poll" received? Way too much hate filled speech here.

If you're not part of the solution, then you're part of the problem.

Don't feed the animals!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


When I turned the app on, my objective was to make as much money as possible while the app's on.

Personally IDGAF about who someone's banging, as long as it's consensual, all parties are at least 18 and they're not banging anyone I'm banging.

I've had great riders and shitty riders of all ethnicities, religions, sexual orientations etc.

I only had to tell heterosexual couples to turn the heat down a little ("you DO realize you're being recorded don't you? I can get cleaning fees running a black light over where you're sitting.") but don't think I had to tell gay couples to tone it down.

If you're not picking up someone because they're LGBTQ you're shooting yourself in the foot financially (not to mention kind of an asshole too).


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

#1husler said:


> like how a baker in Oregon refused to make a cake for same sex couples (because they didnt agree with same sex marriage)


Let's not use that example, since I'm still tight about it. I wouldn't have an issue with gays or anyone, provided my car ain't disrespected.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


Cancel on them everytime you get a chance. If you do take them make sure to one star and report. Never tell Uber why though and you should be fine.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


#1husler said:


> Can drivers refuse to PU pax based on sexual orientation?..


*A: *No,

*Q:*


#1husler said:


> Have you PUed dudes who want to talk about their boyfriends?


*A: *Yes.

*Q:*


#1husler said:


> what about the lesbian couple who jumps in and talk about their date?


*A: *Yes.



#1husler said:


> Have you pulled up to see a trans pax with "toes on the curb" really to roll?


I do not make a habit of asking my customers if they are "trans", as a result, it is difficult to answer this question. Some customers have volunteered it, but I can not recall my ever having asked a customer this question.



#1husler said:


> What about you all?


I used to hack at night. We have a neighbourhood here called "DuPont Circle". It is called that because it is near DuPont Circle. It had, and, still has clubs that cater to gays, to straights and to mixed club goers. At closing time, people used to head for the circle to hail a cab. As a driver, you hoped that you got a gay guy. Why? The straight guy spent his last dollar on a drink for some chick who _still_ did not go home with him. Now, he has no money, so you are not getting paid. The gay guy may have spent a pile on drinks for a guy who did not go home with him, but the gay guy _always_ saved enough for his cab fare, and, usually, enough for at least a dollar for a tip. Pick up the straight guy and you might not get paid. Pick up the gay guy and you always got paid. Of course, it is often a mystery to me how you can tell a gay guy through the windshield of a cab, but, you just hoped that the guy who got into yout cab was gay.



#1husler said:


> Ahhh yesss....I've gotten tripped up on that with trans pax and pronouns.


If a Member of the League of the Perpetually Offended becomes cross with me, I remind said member that I speak the language that I learned in school and will not suffer anyone else to impose his agenda upon me.



New2This said:


> If you're not picking up someone because they're LGBTQ you're shooting yourself in the foot financially


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Cancel on them everytime you get a chance. If you do take them make sure to one star and report. Never tell Uber why though and you should be fine.


When the application in your market offers a ping, does it tell you if the customer is gay or not? It does not do that, here. Not that I would consider it necessary, mind you, I am simply curious if it does that in your market.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> 
> A: *No,
> 
> ...


Profiling.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

These things are meant for the big city FOB drivers who are known to cancel on twinks looking for a ride back to the loft apartment at 1am.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Here in NYC Metro-area, as long as you aren’t blocking traffic nobody GAF who or what you are. Block traffic....then your going to face some hostility.:thumbup:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> What about you all?


Gay men are my favorite riders.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> So, you didn't notice all the hate-filled responses your racial profiling "poll" received? Way too much hate filled speech here.
> 
> If you're not part of the solution, then you're part of the problem.
> 
> Don't feed the animals!


"Don't feed the animals!"

I'm thinking you may have, inadvertently, coined a new UP moto...


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Lyft gives pax the option to display their "preferred pronouns" to drivers.

Big red flag, it's always an instant cancel when I see flagrant wokeness like that.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> So, you didn't notice all the hate-filled responses your racial profiling "poll" received? Way too much hate filled speech here.
> 
> If you're not part of the solution, then you're part of the problem.
> 
> Don't feed the animals!


We were all created by the same God. Don't be a divider
Were all AMERICAN or Canadian here. Stop buying into the inequality BS. My cultural background is Mexican an Porteguese, Im treated no differently than an American of Scottish descent. As far as black people are concerned I don't see any predjudical stuff here in my homestate


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I try to be LGTBTQ+ friendly, but I admit I have some trepidation when picking up dudes at the gay bar. It seems like more than half of the time they are super intoxicated and cannot keep their hands off of me while I'm trying to drive. When they gay bar pops up on my phone, it is always a relief to see a female pax name. Don't get me wrong, I still do the rides regardless of what name pops up, but experience has told me I might be in for a bad time when it is male pax at the gay bar so it makes me apprehensive.

I also had one male pax who asked me if I wanted to see him sucking a dick and I told him no, and that didn't stop him from shoving his cell phone in front of my face to show me the footage while I'm driving.

Non-drunk gay male pax are never a problem. It's just when they're really drunk where it seems like I'm likely to get subjected to a barrage of unwanted physical touching.

I don't mind if guys talk to me about their gay partners and relationships. That doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I like imagining it when it is the female pax that share.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> Lyft gives pax the option to display their "preferred pronouns" to drivers.


I had heard about that, but, if it has occurred yet in my market, I have yet to pay it any attention. In most cases, the customers here have their noses buried in their electronic toy for the duration, so you never have much more to say to them than "Good Day..........[confirm destination]......................................please be careful getting out....do you have everything? Have a nice day." You n ever get a chance to use any pronoun except the second person singular.



Trafficat said:


> I try to be LGTBTQ+ friendly, but I admit I have some trepidation when picking up dudes at the gay bar. It seems like more than half of the time they are super intoxicated and cannot keep their hands off of me while I'm trying to drive.
> 
> I also had one male pax who asked me if I wanted to see him sucking a dick and I told him no, and that didn't stop him from shoving his cell phone in front of my face to show me the footage while I'm driving.


Funny, it is rare that I get that and when I let him know, in a courteous and businesslike manner that _I ain't innerstidd, _that always has ended it. Perhaps they act differently in Nevada.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


A "Christian" questioning whether or not he "needs" to drive lgbtq people. not surprised


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Gay men are my favorite riders.


Not me. They try too pick up on me. Its a bit annoying. For me a good looking female is always nice too look at.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I. Maintain reserved seating for all 57 unique genders in my car.... uncorked trunk space for those quick gender change scenarios


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Not me. They try too pick up on me. Its a bit annoying. For me a good looking female is always nice too look at.


be careful there bud


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Funny, it is rare that I get that and when I let him know, in a courteous and businesslike manner that _I ain't innerstidd, _that always has ended it. Perhaps they act differently in Nevada.


Maybe it is because I had "such pretty long hair!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe it is because I had "such pretty long hair!"


With the occasional exception here and there, I have had hair below my shoulders since I was fourteen. I have had the occasional gay guy remark about my hair, but, there is one demographic that has made far more remarks about it and even asked more than a few times to touch it. It is the females of this particular demographic that I am describing. ...........and yes, I have and do let the females touch it.....only the females..............


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe it is because I had "such pretty long hair!"


And incredibly sexy nails


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> With the occasional exception here and there, I have had hair below my shoulders since I was fourteen. I have had the occasional gay guy remark about my hair, but, there is one demographic that has made far more remarks about it and even asked more than a few times to touch it. It is the females of this particular demographic that I am describing. ...........and yes, I have and do let the females touch it.....only the females..............


I've never had any female want to touch my hair. But the dudes... they usually just start playing with my hair without even asking, or they try to touch my shoulders. I don't flip out on them, I usually just tell them to please stop. And this has like a 50/50 success rate. I never really get angry, as it's just annoying more than anything. One exception was this guy who I told to stop touching my hair and then he licked his finger and stuck it in my ear. I was only a block or so from his destination, so I just drove the block and got rid of him. That guy nearly earned himself an early departure.



Juggalo9er said:


> And incredibly sexy nails


Dang, how did you know!?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've never had any female want to touch my hair. But the dudes... they usually just start playing with my hair without even asking, or they try to touch my shoulders. I don't flip out on them, I usually just tell them to please stop. And this has like a 50/50 success rate. I never really get angry, as it's just annoying more than anything. One exception was this guy who I told to stop touching my hair and then he licked his finger and stuck it in my ear. I was only a block or so from his destination, so I just drove the block and got rid of him. That guy nearly earned himself an early departure.
> 
> Dang, how did you know!?


I've been following you in a kinky way darling

This thread has physically excited me... I'm debating on giving the Ole inflatable sheep a go


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


Saw 2 dudes kissing in my car. And, 2 lesbians as well. Wish people would leave the PDA in their private homes. That is what annoys most people about LBTGQ people. Not everyone is comfortable with your lifestyle, why display it deliberately in someone else's car?

Never had a heterosexual couple display any PDA in my car. That's how it should be.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Saw 2 dudes kissing in my car. And, 2 lesbians as well. Wish people would leave the PDA in their private homes. That is what annoys most people about LBTGQ people. Not everyone is comfortable with your lifestyle, why display it deliberately in someone else's car?
> 
> Never had a heterosexual couple display any PDA in my car. That's how it should be.


It doesn't bother me. Why does it bother you?

I actually had an incident where a heterosexual couple was having sex in my car. I've had many people make out in my car, mostly hetero couples but also some not. I was concerned after the hetero couple having sex that there would have been bodily fluids on the seat but I didn't find any, so... whatever.

As a level 2 creep, I actually really enjoy it when the lesbians make out in my car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?


I drive in SF; in The Castro if the ride is 4 men on a Fri/Sat night then the likelihood is very high that it will an extremely loud screeching gayfest. No worse/louder than picking up a group of 4 women or 4 db bros on a Friday night, though.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Saw 2 dudes kissing in my car. And, 2 lesbians as well. Wish people would leave the PDA in their private homes. That is what annoys most people about LBTGQ people. Not everyone is comfortable with your lifestyle, why display it deliberately in someone else's car?
> 
> Never had a heterosexual couple display any PDA in my car. That's how it should be.


One ride I recall - couple made up of black ghetto female and middle class white guy. Ghetto girl decides to get freaky in the back seat. No racism here - I ejected them both.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


The baker got away with it because decorating a cake is an artistic endeavor. They never denied the couple any of their other products, just a cake for their wedding, specifically.

Personally, I think it was a crappy thing to do, but that's me. The legality of it? Well, I do also believe in artistic expression and its protection under the First Amendment... Sticky situation.

Driving a pax from Point A to Point B is NOT an artistic endeavor. It's transport.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> The baker got away with it because decorating a cake is an artistic endeavor. They never denied the couple any of their other products, just a cake for their wedding, specifically.
> 
> Personally, I think it was a crappy thing to do, but that's me. The legality of it? Well, I do also believe in artistic expression and its protection under the First Amendment... Sticky situation.
> 
> Driving a pax from Point A to Point B is NOT an artistic endeavor. It's transport.


The bakers didn't get away with anything... they are a private business and have the right to refuse service to anyone..... the only victim is the one that made themselves one instead of frequenting another baker


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> The bakers didn't get away with anything... they are a private business and have the right to refuse service to anyone..... the only victim is the one that made themselves one instead of frequenting another baker


Private businesses are free to refuse service to anyone EXCEPT for reasons covered as protected classes. The baker TOLD them it was because it was a same-sex wedding. The couple was protected by law, except he baker's *out*, if you will, was artistic expression. If they had denied them a cake from the case, or bread, etc., the end of the story would have been different.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Private businesses are free to refuse service to anyone EXCEPT for reasons covered as protected classes. The baker TOLD them it was because it was a same-sex wedding. The couple was protected by law, except he baker's *out*, if you will, was artistic expression. If they had denied them a cake from the case, or bread, etc., the end of the story would have been different.


Have you read who the eeoc covers?
The literal case briefing disagree with your assertion...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Have you read who the eeoc covers?
> The literal case briefing disagree with your assertion...


This wasn't EEOC. It was more local than that. I forget if state or muni.

And, technically, discriminating against LGBTQ falls under gender discrimination... they didn't like the idea the two women were marrying a woman (each other)... if one was a man, the baker would have made the cake.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> This wasn't EEOC. It was more local than that. I forget if state or muni.
> 
> And, technically, discriminating against LGBTQ falls under gender discrimination... they didn't like the idea the two women were marrying a woman (each other)... if one was a man, the baker would have made the cake.


The eeoc enforces alleged violations like this and a complaint must be filed through them before a suit can take place


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> The bakers didn't get away with anything... they are a private business and have the right to refuse service to anyone..... the only victim is the one that made themselves one instead of frequenting another baker


Correct. There is nothing that forces any merchant to serve anyone. They can serve whom they like.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct. There is nothing that forces any merchant to serve anyone. They can serve whom they like.


You'll never convince the other 55 genders of this


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct. There is nothing that forces any merchant to serve anyone. They can serve whom they like.


Perhaps you're younger than the civil rights sit-ins that desegregated lunch counters here in the South.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

The bottom line is this: if you treat people like people, what basic respect and courtesy, then most people will respond in kind. I treat everyone like we are from the same race, the human race! Unless or until someone shows me differently. 
I treat everyone the way that I expect them to treat me. And if that doesn't work, I treat them no way at all.
A lot of situations are escalated because people either feel disrespected or marginalize. Neither of those things feel good.
When I encounter anyone, passenger or otherwise, I assume that if they have a nasty attitude or seeing the least bit bothered, then maybe being nice to them will make them feel. If being nice doesn't work, then I won't treat you any way at all. I will treat you as if you are invisible, because, in fact, in my mind, you are invisible.
Anyone who refuses to be kind as I am kind, does not get the meaning of reciprocity. And therefore, they are no longer worthy of me expend any more energy on them except to pray for them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...kiss-i-would’ve-asked-for-the-popcorn.266098/
https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...-couple-out-because-they’re-gay-video.350440/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I also had one male pax who asked me if I wanted to see him sucking a dick and I told him no, and that didn't stop him from shoving his cell phone in front of my face to show me the footage while I'm driving


Love is love. Stop being a homophobe or I'll report you to the proper authorities. Lol


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I drive in SF; in The Castro if the ride is 4 men on a Fri/Sat night then the likelihood is very high that it will an extremely loud screeching gayfest. No worse/louder than picking up a group of 4 women or 4 db bros on a Friday night, though.
> 
> 
> One ride I recall - couple made up of black ghetto female and middle class white guy. Ghetto girl decides to get freaky in the back seat. No racism here - I ejected them both.


What made black female ghetto


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Correct. There is nothing that forces any merchant to serve anyone. They can serve whom they like.


But they can't discriminate against any of the protected classes. This was a protected class. That's the issue.

You can't open a store and refuse to serve someone because of race, creed, gender, disability, or, in most states (may even be all now since LGBTQ issues have been determined to be gender issues) sexual preference or gender identity. The baker STATED it was because it was a same-sex wedding. The only reason the baker was supported by law was because of the artistic expression part of it. They would not have won if the customers wanted a loaf of bread.



Juggalo9er said:


> The eeoc enforces alleged violations like this and a complaint must be filed through them before a suit can take place


EEOC = Equal Employment Opportunity Commission. They wanted a cake, not a job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Ahhh yesss....I've gotten tripped up on that with trans pax and pronouns.


I don't worry about that.
They are in charge of their own feelings.
If they want to correct me I'll change verbiage in future; but I don't feel embarrassed about calling a guy a guy even if he's wearing fish net stockings with hair sticking thru ...



SuzeCB said:


> But they can't discriminate against any of the protected classes.


Right.
But they can discriminate against an UNPROTECTED class.

There was a case a decade or so ago where a landlord refused to rent to a prospective tenant, because he was a lawyer. He stated "Attorneys are troublesome tenants, and I don't want to deal with them.''
A lawyer (proving the landlords point actually) sued him for housing discrimination.

The judge decided that "lawyers are not a protected class'' and so therefore the landlord can refuse service based on employment as long as the discrimination was equally applied.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> But they can't discriminate against any of the protected classes. This was a protected class. That's the issue.
> 
> You can't open a store and refuse to serve someone because of race, creed, gender, disability, or, in most states (may even be all now since LGBTQ issues have been determined to be gender issues) sexual preference or gender identity. The baker STATED it was because it was a same-sex wedding. The only reason the baker was supported by law was because of the artistic expression part of it. They would not have won if the customers wanted a loaf of bread.


What about if I want to open a business and refuse to serve [email protected]@@@? I had a ping last night and the guy texted shortly after I accepted it, simply, "Village Pub". No "hi", no "please". Just "Village Pub". This activated my dooshbag meter, so I quickly checked his rating. 4.48. Not good news for him - this combined with his text unfortunately disqualified him from receiving a ride.



Christinebitg said:


> Perhaps you're younger than the civil rights sit-ins that desegregated lunch counters here in the South.


Sure, there's the law, if you want to get _technical_. :wink:

But there is the argument that this could be taken care of by market forces. If a business refuses to serve gays or blacks or whomever, then that creates opportunity for another businesses to gladly take customers' money. The pink dollar and the black dollar are worth exactly the same as the straight white one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about if I want to open a business and refuse to serve [email protected]@@@? I had a ping last night an


Yes, as long as the REASON for your refusal of services is not 'protected by law'.

So, yes.
Walk into a bar you never been in before and start acting like a jack ass ... and see if the bartender doesn't set your ass in the parking lot.


----------



## Toonces01 (Aug 9, 2017)

if you need half a freaking alphabet to define you, it's not the rest of the world that's the problem it's you!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, as long as the REASON for your refusal of services is not 'protected by law'.
> 
> So, yes.
> Walk into a bar you never been in before and start acting like a jack ass ... and see if the bartender doesn't set your ass in the parking lot.


I predict that jackasses will soon apply to be a protected class.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I predict that jackasses will soon apply to be a protected class.


Line forms to the left, buddy.
I'll save a spot in line for ya.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Toonces01 said:


> if you need half a freaking alphabet to define you, it's not the rest of the world that's the problem it's you!


In 'merica, we can choose to be defined however we want! If the world has a problem they can shove it.

If I choose to identify as an ammosexual transcat, who are you to tell me I cannot!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> In 'merica, we can choose to be defined however we want! If the world has a problem they can shove it.
> 
> If I choose to identify as an ammosexual transcat, who are you to tell me I cannot!


I from this day forward identify AS potato


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about if I want to open a business and refuse to serve [email protected]@@@? I had a ping last night and the guy texted shortly after I accepted it, simply, "Village Pub". No "hi", no "please". Just "Village Pub". This activated my dooshbag meter, so I quickly checked his rating. 4.48. Not good news for him - this combined with his text unfortunately disqualified him from receiving a ride.


Arsewholes and d-bags are not protected classes. &#128514;


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Arsewholes and d-bags are not protected classes. &#128514;


Are they "protected" on UP though?....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Arsewholes and d-bags are not protected classes. &#128514;


Neither Are single white women that are attempting to attack people for things that don't even affect them


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


My parents recently commented on the fact that in current advertisments on TV, every couple was either gay, or a short skinny white man with an "ethnic" wife. Every single one. They weren't offended they just thought it was funny.



SuzeCB said:


> This wasn't EEOC. It was more local than that. I forget if state or muni.
> 
> And, technically, discriminating against LGBTQ falls under gender discrimination... they didn't like the idea the two women were marrying a woman (each other)... if one was a man, the baker would have made the cake.


There's more than one case, and theyve gone both ways (ba- dump- tiss!)



The Gift of Fish said:


> What about if I want to open a business and refuse to serve [email protected]@@@? I had a ping last night and the guy texted shortly after I accepted it, simply, "Village Pub". No "hi", no "please". Just "Village Pub". This activated my dooshbag meter, so I quickly checked his rating. 4.48. Not good news for him - this combined with his text unfortunately disqualified him from receiving a ride.
> 
> 
> Sure, there's the law, if you want to get _technical_. :wink:
> ...


Pat Boone famously commented that his terrible renditions of Little Richard's music were great for desegregation and was glad that he didnt do it so poorly that people didnt bother to look at the writing credits and buy the originals.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

There are no stupid questions, just you, OP. I don't really profile homosexuals as it's a mental trait, like asking if you profile psychopaths. If a psychopath gets in my car and doesn't do anything terrible or say "hey pathetic servant, I'm a psychopath by the way' -- he's probably getting a 5 star like the rest of decent people.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


And that's if you can tell.

Some people in the trans community have called it "woodworking." As in blend into the woodwork.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If I choose to identify as an ammosexual transcat, who are you to tell me I cannot!


As long as you don't spray on the walls, I don't GAF ...



SuzeCB said:


> Arsewholes and d-bags are not protected classes. &#128514;


Mainly because they are not on the 'endangered' list.
There are a LOT of them.
Seem to be concentrated in DC; and many state Capitol buildings.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Ahhh yesss....I've gotten tripped up on that with trans pax and pronouns.


I don't bother with them. If I think he's a guy, he's referred to as a guy. If he wants to lie to the rest of the world, and to himself, and claim he's a girl, tough shit.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


Perhaps it is because the ones you know dedicate an inordinate amount of energy (and money) into how they look, meanwhile 2/3 of Americans are overweight.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Neither Are single white women that are attempting to attack people for things that don't even affect them


Awwww! Did that mean old girl beat you up?

Where is she? Maggie and I will make her wish she never tangled with you!


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


About 98% of the pax in my car are not attractive. In 5+ years I've had about five guys who I'd want to hook up with. Maybe ten.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> About 98% of the pax in my car are not attractive. In 5+ years I've had about five guys who I'd want to hook up with. Maybe ten.


And yet, almost all of them have a significant other that thinks they're hot. &#129300;

I guess everyone has their preferences and selectivities.

There are dudes like you and some even more selective. On the other hand, you've got @Samman who has strong urges for all lifeforms including trees.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> Isn't it discrimination to single out a group based on sex and provide preferential service to them?


Holey smokes ... where have YOU been?
I had trouble getting into college thirty years ago because I am white.
I didn't get my dream job when I graduated because I was white.

Think it's gotten better?
Watch the news.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Awwww! Did that mean old girl beat you up?
> 
> Where is she? Maggie and I will make her wish she never tangled with you!


Yes, she beat my sinuses up because I could smell her bullshit from across the net


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> Tell me about it.
> We the white hetero males are in the minority and being oppressed now.
> But we will rise and take it all back.
> The superiority of the white race has been proven over and over.
> Just need some time.


I've been alive long enough to know that the pendulum swings .. .back and forth, its almost hypnotizing.
Left ... right ... left ... right ... left ...

I have witnessed the extreme the other direction too, and it is just as obscene. 
I grew up in the deep south; and was curious, but had great parents who answered questions from an inquisitive child the best they could and allowed that child to make his own mind up. They gave information, history, facts and some amount of opinion. They would debate and discuss; and if they disagreed with me they'd say why without bullying. They allowed me to argue and arrive at my own conclusions. They encouraged me to question, and didn't allow 'teachers' to force me to 'sit down and shut up.'

I saw signs over water fountains "White only". I saw signs in café windows "****** served at rear". I didn't understand and I asked questions. Why was there no black kids in my school? Why can't I go play with those kids over there? Why?

I remember, while driving thru a 'black neighborhood' in South Florida asking my dad "why do these people live like this?" and him saying "Because of people like you and I". And getting an 'amazed' look by another adult in the truck ... dad looked at me, grinned and said, "We'll talk about it later, ok?" And we did. I didn't understand all of what he said, but I heard it, and I remembered it.

Now, the pendulum has swung to the _other_ extreme.

It doesn't make it right. It's still racism. It's still prejudice. It's still evil -- it's just 'black people' doing the oppressing now.

Humanity sucks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I had trouble getting into college thirty years ago because I am white.


Let's see. Thirty years ago was 1991, believe it or not. Based in your age, I'm betting that you missed counting a couple of decades.

I'm in my late 60s also, and I started college in 1970.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Let's see. Thirty years ago was 1991, believe it or not. Based in your age, I'm betting that you missed counting a couple of decades.
> 
> I'm in my late 60s also, and I started college in 1970.


LoL
Yea, I am older than I think.

I was a 'late bloomer'. I went back to college when I was 30. My new wife at the time (and current wife) helped put me through college. It was hard as hell. We didn't borrow any money. I worked 30 hours a week with 18 quarter units. I did my four years in three and graduated college with degrees in Business and Managerial Economics in 1988 as an old man of 33. 
But, yea, still the math was off.

Damn I'm old.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> Yea, I am older than I think.
> 
> I was a 'late bloomer'. I went back to college when I was 30. My new wife at the time (and current wife) helped put me through college. It was hard as hell. We didn't borrow any money. I worked 30 hours a week with 18 quarter units. I did my four years in three and graduated college with degrees in Business and Managerial Economics in 1988 as an old man of 33.
> ...


Oh yeah, I hear you. You know I'm within a couple of years of your age.

I went straight from high school into college and graduated with no debt. My parents paid for the first year, but I also had a scholarship (a big deal back then), some help from them buying a car later, and a co-op program that took 5 years to get a 4 year bachelor's degree.

When I went back to get an MBA part time in the early 1990s, I put in some long hours. Worked full time in a refinery, then went to class for four hours two nights per week. Plus doing the assignments as well. And getting divorced at the same time.

Fortunately my employer paid the tuition, but I had to beat it out of them.

And then they laid me off the same week I finished my MBA. That was an interesting year.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> This thread has physically excited me... I'm debating on giving the Ole inflatable sheep a go


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 575309


Mamb....I don't think I'll ever be a mod


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> Tell me about it.
> We the white hetero males are in the minority and being oppressed now.
> But we will rise and take it all back.
> The superiority of the white race has been proven over and over.
> Just need some time.


Yeah, I see that superiority watching sports all the time...... :laugh:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I didn't get my dream job when I graduated because I was white


Wide receiver in the NFL? &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Wide receiver in the NFL? &#129300;


Center for the Mavs.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Center for the Mavs.


Touché


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't read the entire thread, so, I'll just answer the OP.

Your sexual orientation is irrelevant to me while in my car, or in my life. It's none of my business, and I simply don't care. If you are an asshole by nature, you're an asshole regardless of what you do in the bedroom. Got lots of friends from this community in my circle.

Uber does has a problem though. A lot of driver's here in Canada belong to a certain religion that punishes homosexuality by death, and many of them have openly discriminated against pax for their obvious visual sexuality.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> A lot of driver's here in Canada belong to a certain religion that punishes homosexuality by death,


Canada allowed a lot of immigrants from societies that don't integrate well with civilization.
Maybe we can learn a lesson from that?
Nawww.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Center for the Mavs.


They could probably use one. 



UberBastid said:


> Canada allowed a lot of immigrants from societies that don't integrate well with civilization.


I can't speak for @ANT 7 , who I know lives in the Great White Frozen North. But most of the Canadians I know are quite proud of what they've done in accepting refugees into their country, and in making them feel welcome there.

That's true for my recently retired friends in Ontario, and for the many people I've worked with in Calgary and at the Oil sands up north of Fort Mac. I haven't spent enough time at Winnipeg or in BC to know their opinions there, though I've been there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

LOL. One look at the title an you know its gonna be a 10 pager. People are so compelled to provide their opinions no one had time to upvote the post.

Better warn the affiliates the program will be running long tonight....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> People are so compelled to provide their opinions no one had time to upvote the post.


It wasn't really worthy of a like, wasn't funny, wasn't shocking (although that doesn't prevent @SHalester from using the shocked face) and wasn't worthy of a love.

Just my $0.02. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


I look at it "old school"

I don't want to know what you do behind closed doors. If you flaunt personal habits in my vehicle, I will respond pursuant to my personal feelings about the subject.

When I see people, I don't see sexual orientation.



Trafficat said:


> It doesn't bother me. Why does it bother you?
> 
> I actually had an incident where a heterosexual couple was having sex in my car. I've had many people make out in my car, mostly hetero couples but also some not. I was concerned after the hetero couple having sex that there would have been bodily fluids on the seat but I didn't find any, so... whatever.
> 
> As a level 2 creep, I actually really enjoy it when the lesbians make out in my car.


The alphabet people claim they want to be treated equal.

Guess what?

Hetero's get the boot too!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> I look at it "old school"
> 
> I don't want to know what you do behind closed doors. If you flaunt personal habits in my vehicle, I will respond pursuant to my personal feelings about the subject.
> 
> ...


So you're a misogynist, transphobic, bigot that doesn't care about the struggles anyone else goes through?

Neither do i


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So you're a misogynist, transphobic, bigot that doesn't care about the struggles anyone else goes through?
> 
> Neither do i


The front seat is my porch and the back seat is my lawn.

You better have an acceptable reason to be on my lawn. And you better behave.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> The front seat is my porch and the back seat is my lawn.
> 
> You better have an acceptable reason to be on my lawn. And you better behave.


What in the name of southern garble did this mean


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> What in the name of southern garble did this mean


----------



## haveacigarwilltravel (Aug 12, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> So you're a misogynist, transphobic, bigot that doesn't care about the struggles anyone else goes through?
> 
> Neither do i


I don't care about your sexual identity. Just kill yourself and let the morgue know before hand so they can get you a rainbow lined casket.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> I don't care about your sexual identity. Just kill yourself and let the morgue know before hand so they can get you a rainbow lined casket.


Wait a minute now... they have a 41% suicide rate.... that rainbow paint would get expensive


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wait a minute now... they have a 41% suicide rate.... that rainbow paint would get expensive


Coming to a ballot initiative near you ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> I don't care about your sexual identity.


We can only wish that this were a true statement.


----------



## haveacigarwilltravel (Aug 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> We can only wish that this were a true statement.


Don't cut and paste to think that I find your deviant behavior is acceptable!!! Catholic church made a statement this morning that same sex marriages can not be blessed. Those who participate in this behavior will burn in he'll.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Humanity sucks.


This



The Gift of Fish said:


> I predict that jackasses will soon apply to be a protected class.


I believe the term you're looking for is "super straight".


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Drove a woman to work at Mickie D’s the other day. As I do with most women pax I wait until they get in the door before I drive off (I start around 2am and drive till around 6 or so). They always thank me.

When I pulled up I told her I’d wait till she got in - & told her I do that for my women riders.She says “thanks but I’m not a woman”. Daym! I watched as she walked to the door. Looked like a woman, Sounded like a woman, walked like one & had a woman’s butt. Is gender confused a thing Cousin IT? So glad Biden thinks he the pres.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> Don't cut and paste to think that I find your deviant behavior is acceptable!!! Catholic church made a statement this morning that same sex marriages can not be blessed. Those who participate in this behavior will burn in he'll.


Fappy says they will go to double hell


----------



## haveacigarwilltravel (Aug 12, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Fappy says they will go to double hell


The Pope said today you can bless the individual because we are all children of GOD. You can not bless sin. aka Same Sex Marriage and other acts of perversion.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> The Pope said today you can bless the individual because we are all children of GOD. You can not bless sin. aka Same Sex Marriage and other acts of perversion.


Would this make triple hell


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> The Pope said today you can bless the individual because we are all children of GOD. You can not bless sin. aka Same Sex Marriage and other acts of perversion.


It'd be ambitious for UP to answer rather existential questions about heaven and hell, etc, in the meantime...I'm just wondering if the Pontiff could PU a gay pax?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation





Christinebitg said:


> And that's if you can tell.


I've had 4 or 5 trans women in my car where I immediately knew or thought to myself "this is a man" some much much more obvious than others.

I've had two ladies that I thought to myself "Wow, shes hot!" Who turned out to be trans. One, after a while I started to wonder. The other one, I had know idea until she(he) told and showed me, which is a story for another time. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;

of course, there may have been many who i did not question at all.



haveacigarwilltravel said:


> Catholic church made a statement this morning that same sex marriages can not be blessed. Those who participate in this behavior will burn in he'll.


Lol. Yeah, the catholic church is the example we should cite for our behavior.



#1husler said:


> I'm just wondering if the Pontiff could PU a gay pax?


No. The pope-mobile doesn't qualify.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've had 4 or 5 trans women in my car where I immediately knew or thought to myself "this is a man" some much much more obvious than others.
> 
> I've had two ladies that I thought to myself "Wow, shes hot!" Who turned out to be trans. One, after a while I started to wonder. The other one, I had know idea until she(he) told and showed me, which is a story for another time. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;
> 
> ...


If I look hard..I can see some decals on the Pope-mobile...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

#1husler said:


> If I look hard..I can see some decals the Pope-mobile...


Does it say "kids ride free?"


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Does it say "kids ride free?"


Well...only if boys sit up front...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> It'd be ambitious for UP to answer rather existential questions about heaven and hell, etc, in the meantime...I'm just wondering if the Pontiff could PU a gay pax?


That's double hell for you


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's double hell for you


Great, I'll see you in line, mann.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Great, I'll see you in line, mann.


Jokes on you I have an ex wife


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Jokes on you I have an ex wife


Oh cool, will she be there too?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Oh cool, will she be there too?


I can send her number.... you can call and ask


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I can send her number.... you can call and ask


Hard pass, my friend....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


I've never thought to ask a guy if he likes to have sex with other men before he gets in my car...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I've never thought to ask a guy if he likes to have sex with other men before he gets in my car...


You should though
.. can you imagine the cleaning fee if it leaks onto the upholstery


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I've never thought to ask a guy if he likes to have sex with other men before he gets in my car...


If they do they're like vegans, THEY'LL KET YOU KNOW.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> I don't care about your sexual identity.


Obviously you do care about other people's sexual identity. If you didn't care, you wouldn't keep bringing it up.



Boca Ratman said:


> I've had two ladies that I thought to myself "Wow, shes hot!" Who turned out to be trans. One, after a while I started to wonder. The other one, I had know idea until she(he) told and showed me, which is a story for another time. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;


Do you remember Tula, the Bond girl?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I've never thought to ask a guy if he likes to have sex with other men before he gets in my car...


Asking pax who they have sex with would definitely "ding" your ratings...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Asking pax who they have sex with would definitely "ding" your ratings...


What are you talking about....uber fawks every driver


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Treat your pax right and you don't have any problems.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> What are you talking about....uber fawks every driver


But they don't ask first.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

$Driver said:


> Treat your pax right and you don't have any problems.


Now THAT is a bumper sticker ... for a self driving Uber car.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Now THAT is a bumper sticker ... for a self driving Uber car.


Yeah, eventually, they will get here. Guess I'll have to find something else to do when I'm bored.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Feels like the most pointless thread so far but I think my favorite gaggle of girls might be when I get a bunch of Sheldon Coopers in one car. The banter is primo. Dallas has a perfectly huge gay town called Oak Lawn. It used to be a good source of suit wearing men ordering Uber Select. Before this pandemic bullshit it actually beat out Deep Ellum for one of the largest persistent seas of people ever during the pride fest. Dallas gays are for the most part fantastic customers.


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Ahhh yesss....I've gotten tripped up on that with trans pax and pronouns.


I've never quite understood this, since pronouns are used to refer to someone in the third person. If I'm talking to a trans passenger I'm saying "you" or "your" which is cool, right?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


If they can behave themselves I have no problem.

however if they want to take 69th street highway to heaven they will find themselves kicked out and charged with incident exposure.

also if I get creeped on that's another fun way to end up kicked out of the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> however if they want to take 69th street highway to heaven they will find themselves kicked out and charged with incident exposure.


People can fool around as much as they want in the back seat of my car. As long as I get to listen or watch.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> People can fool around as much as they want in the back seat of my car. As long as I get to listen or watch.


and don't have to clean up anything


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> and don't have to clean up anything


Hey, if the show's good, I'd even clean up without b*tching.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why make, what is the easiest job in the world, harder? Point A to point B. That's it. Greet your pax; do your own 'say your name' and drive. Never even have to view the pax again. sheesh.


Methinks you like to make something out of nothing. I am sure that 0.0001 percent of Uber drivers have a "problem" with gays. Yet it elicited a "sheesh" outta you.

Oh, sorry, maybe we used the wrong newfangled term to describe them. Or the wrong pronoun.

But refusing to drive them? Pul-lease. The reality is: Uber is hyper-politically correct (see the extreme militant mask position); thus they felt compelled to "address" this.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am sure that 0.0001 percent of Uber drivers have a "problem" with gays.


not even sure what you are replying to? Or you totally missed the point of my reply. Or both. Who knows.

Anybody doing a customer service type job that has a 'problem' with gays or whatever should consider a different plan that involves no contact with people.

And wear the gd mask or stop driving. Simple; no need to make a mole hill into a mountain range.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

New2This said:


> (not to mention kind of an @@@@@@@ too).


No, not at all. Homosexual/trans/etc is a mental disease. It may or may not be harmless to others, but why take the chance?

If you are a man, dressing as a woman, you have mental issues. You could be as normal... well, except for the not understanding your gender in your own mind, as anyone else.. or you could be a powder keg ready to explode.

If you read up on the POLITICAL reasons why they took homosexuality out of the DMSR (long story short... its its mostly a harmless mental illness so why stigmatize them) you'd understand that there is a REAL reason to consider homoseuals/trans/etc as mentally disabled.... just not the violent or drooling kind... mostly.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I've never quite understood this, since pronouns are used to refer to someone in the third person. If I'm talking to a trans passenger I'm saying "you" or "your" which is cool, right?


We often use third person pronouns to refer to someone in our presence if there are two or more people with us. "Give it to her." "Ask him." "Sit next to her."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> We often use third person pronouns to refer to someone in our presence if there are two or more people with us. "Give it to her." "Ask him." "Sit next to her."


.  We do?









.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

haveacigarwilltravel said:


> The Pope said today you can bless the individual because we are all children of GOD. You can not bless sin. aka Same Sex Marriage and other acts of perversion.


Who gives a crap what the pope says.

That scam artist has been living rent/tax free his entire adult life. That lazy MFer needs to go get a real job!

He's a bum!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> The pope is bum!
> 
> That scam artist has been living rent/tax free his entire adult life. That lazy MFer needs to go get a real job!


Jesus.
Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel ... lol.

As long as you're not talking about Islam it's ok ... according to the current political police rules. Attacking any Christian, or Jew is ok.

.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Jesus.
> Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel ... lol.
> 
> As long as you're not talking about Islam it's ok ... according to the current political police rules. Attacking any Christian, or Jew is ok.
> ...


You need to stop watching the news. I'm serious. Stop watching it for a month or so. You'll realize real quick that the "political police" are few and far between IRL. Especially where you live I'd imagine.

The news is driving you bananas.

For the reccord the pope of Islam is a bum too!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> You need to stop watching the news. I'm serious. Stop watching it for a month or so. You'll realize real quick that the "political police" are few and far between IRL. Especially where you live I'd imagine.
> 
> The news is driving you bananas.
> 
> For the reccord the pope of Islam is a bum too!


INFIDEL

And, yea, yer not the first to suggest that l limit my intake of cable news and increase my intake of alcohol and thc. In fact, I was just talking to my psychiatrist about that same subject right after the regular militia meeting first Tuesday of each month; and she was kind enough to increase my meds.

And also, as a Prosocial School Survivor I agree with you on your overall observation on organized religion.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Believe me the majority of trans girls look way better than 90% of the straight ones I pick up. Just an observation.


Yes, but they usually sound like a Mack Truck. Case in point, Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why make, what is the easiest job in the world, harder? Point A to point B. That's it. Greet your pax; do your own 'say your name' and drive. Never even have to view the pax again. sheesh.


You would think driving for Gruber an Gryft equates too the "easiest job" in the world. Ops who treat this as it should be, which is your own business venture would disagree. Driving for hours in a busy city is not easy in addition too dealing with 2 of the worst behaving companies out there. This doesn't even address pax.

Doesn't surprise me though as your view from my perspective is spongebob squarepants....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Homosexual/trans/etc is a mental disease.


No, but preaching about it is.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, but preaching about it is.


It is unnatural yes. Does it have any place in governance or education NO! That's like me saying im heterosexual an watch me how I practice it. All alternative sexual orientations have a mental twist component too them undoubtedly. Its not for me too judge that is done by my Creator. So no he is not preaching just stating his opinion.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> No, not at all. Homosexual/trans/etc is a mental disease. It may or may not be harmless to others, but why take the chance?


What you afraid you might catch gay, like COVID?

I'm assuming you're a straight dude. You afraid that if you get a gay rider going from Harrisburg to the armpit of Pennsylvania known as Philly that you're going to be contaminated with gay and get a sudden urge to smoke a salami on the business side of a gloryhole? Better triple mask then. &#129318;‍♂

Seriously I was born straight. I never went through the "girls are icky" phase little boys supposedly go through. I ALWAYS knew women were hot. I was, for lack of a better phrase, "wired" that way.

I have gay friends that said they were "born gay" i.e. they were always attracted to their own sex/gender.

It's like being born a certain race, hair color or left-handed. Immutable characteristics that trying to change can cause major damage.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I self identify as royalty. Instead of he/she you/your mr/mrs, you may all refer to me as “sire”, or “your royal highness”


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If men are from Mars, and women are from Venus, then it only make sense that all those other genders come from Uranus.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Its not for me too judge that is done by my Creator. So no he is not preaching just stating his opinion.


Since you're the one who posted, you're the one we're talking to.

When your creator starts doing His own posting here, we'll listen to what He has to say.

And just an FYI, it's considered inappropriate in religious circles to use the third person pronoun referring to God without capitalizing the word. I choose to think it was a typo on your part, rather than intentionally being disrespectful to Him.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

mch said:


> Who gives a crap what the pope says.
> 
> That scam artist has been living rent/tax free his entire adult life. That lazy MFer needs to go get a real job!
> 
> He's a bum!!!


He's got a really cool car though!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

p


Boca Ratman said:


> He's got a really cool car though!
> View attachment 585737


Yes he does. I wonder what his monthly payment is? Oh thats right, $0! Because he gets everything for free!!!

Shit maybe Im coming at this life thing all wrong. Working two jobs is for suckers. How do I become the pope?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


Bourbon Street , New Orleans.

If you can think of it, its here.
If you cant think of it, its still here.

I have no problems driving any " ALHABET SOUP" group.
L.G.p.t.b included


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> How do I become the pope?


Based on your post history you're disqualified


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

mch said:


> p
> 
> Yes he does. I wonder what his monthly payment is? Oh thats right, $0! Because he gets everything for free!!!
> 
> Shit maybe Im coming at this life thing all wrong. Working two jobs is for suckers. How do I become the pope?


Go to church and donate, generously.

Make sure to wright your name and contact info on all bills $20 and higher, they double as raffle tickets for the next pope job.



New2This said:


> Based on your post history you're disqualified


Asking for forgiveness and a large financial contribution is the path to salvation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> How do I become the pope?


Submit a resume, in Latin, to God.

I really like his hat though. I think I want one.
It's gonna get hot here in a little bit and I need a wide brimmed hat to work outside in.
Where can I get that hat?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Submit a resume, in Latin, to God.
> 
> I really like his hat though. I think I want one.
> It's gonna get hot here in a little bit and I need a wide brimmed hat to work outside in.
> ...


Say no more. I got you man.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Just like any other non-LGBTQ passenger, it's none of your business what their business is. Do what you were hired to do. Transport.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

..


PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Just like any other non-LGBTQ passenger, it's none of your business what their business is. Do what you were hired to do. Transport.


.....as long as there is no PDA during the ride. All is well.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

New2This said:


> What you afraid you might catch gay, like COVID?
> 
> I'm assuming you're a straight dude. You afraid that if you get a gay rider going from Harrisburg to the armpit of Pennsylvania known as Philly that you're going to be contaminated with gay and get a sudden urge to smoke a salami on the business side of a gloryhole? Better triple mask then. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> ...


Way to bring your baseless emotions into the topic.

Homosexuality was, until the mid 70s a legally and medically diagnosed mental illness. Correctly so. Its ABNORMAL. NORMAL behaviors is male/female paring. Anything else is ABNORMAL. Please correct this statement if it is wrong. No, don't bring history or penguins or dolphins into the debate. We're talking HUMANS.

I'll 100% agree that most homosexual/trans illness do no not manifest as violent behavior, other than self harm (mutilate their genitals aka sex change). But the behavior is and always will be ABNORMAL.

Same sex pairings simply defy evolution... it literally would be the end of our species if male/female pairing was NOT the norm.

I am not anti-gay. But I do believe that the science (and not the L.Ron Hubbard type of anti-psycologist types) is clear that by pure definition, gay/trans is a mental disorder, and that people should get help if they seek.

The Obama administration denied sex changes under the new ACA for one simple reason: It did not 'cure' the problem. In fact, post op sex reassignments patients committed suicide at a rate 19 times above average.

So even if we chop the penis off a person with mental illness so they might 'accept' their body... the fact is that the BODY never was the issue.. the mental illness was.

If I had a pass. that was gay, I would not care. Unless they acted inappropriate (language/physical contact/etc). I most likely would not use their preferred pronoun simply because I still see a dude in a dress. If they did correct me, ok, sure, 'ma'am' lol. But its not on me to change reality to fit their mental illness.

But I will agree that their money is just as good as everyone else's.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Way to bring your baseless emotions into the topic.
> 
> Homosexuality was, until the mid 70s a legally and medically diagnosed mental illness. Correctly so. Its ABNORMAL. NORMAL behaviors is male/female paring. Anything else is ABNORMAL. Please correct this statement if it is wrong. No, don't bring history or penguins or dolphins into the debate. We're talking HUMANS.
> 
> ...


Lol. You're funny.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> ou would think driving for Gruber an Gryft equates too the "easiest job" in the world.


skill wise it certainly is. And to think it's a 'business'? Yeah, no, it's a gig. A sideline gig at best.

Maybe a paper route a few decades ago was easier? idk. Guess that was a business too, aye?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> What you afraid you might catch gay, like COVID?
> 
> I'm assuming you're a straight dude. You afraid that if you get a gay rider going from Harrisburg to the armpit of Pennsylvania known as Philly that you're going to be contaminated with gay and get a sudden urge to smoke a salami on the business side of a gloryhole? Better triple mask then. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> ...


I actually disagree.

I don't think anyone was born with a sexual orientation. Sexual orientation develops, but you are not born with it. It is also not immutable but can change over time. That doesn't mean it WILL change over time, nor does it mean that it SHOULD be changed, only that it is not immutable. People are born without sexual orientation, they gain a preference as they develop (which is probably more along a continuum than a binary choice, although many are hesitant to be honest with themselves), and they tend to stick with their preference. Some people have strong favorable preferences. Some people have strong negative preferences. Some people are somewhat indifferent. It's like with food. I've hated onions my whole life yet other people love them. When I was a kid I hated tomatoes. Now I love tomatoes. I did not choose to hate tomatoes or to love tomatoes, it just happened. The same thing with sexual orientation. The main difference is that sexual orientation is charged because of the stigma against homosexuality (which is idiotic that there is a stigma). I can no sooner deliberately change my preferences on tomatoes than I can change my sexual preferences, but that doesn't mean that some day either might not change.

I especially don't think anyone was born immutably to be left-handed either. This is another thing that develops. (In truth children begin to favor one hand in the womb, but this is just pre-birth development. Yes, fetuses are living things too!) You favor one hand over the other and most people are too lazy to even try to use their non-dominant hand. Left-handed shooting is taught to right handed cops in academies and despite them often crying about how they can't use their left hand, they usually can. They just have to try, but most people are ridiculously stubborn, and it doesn't help that society perpetuates the myth based in pseudoscience of immutable handedness. Anyone can become right handed or left handed or ambidextrous through practice. That is my opinion, as a person who was ambidextrous before suffering a hand injury, because I deliberately trained myself to be.

It's crap that society looks down on people for their sexual preferences, but the fact is that both left and right handed people IMO are lazy whiners and left handed people's only real avenue for complaint is that right handed people are allowed to get away with being lazy their whole life and seldom have to whine because everything is made for right handed people, whereas left handed people have no choice but to adapt or just to cry.

I'm left handed myself now, but unlike for you left handed whiners out there, for me it is actually not a choice because I actually had an injury to my right hand which prevents the normal range of motion and has left me with a scar on my right hand and a finger that does not work. And I'll bet that I can still use my crippled right hand better than most of you einhander whiners, whether you call yourself right handed or left handed, can with your dumb hand.

I know I will be lambasted by the "gay-left-handed rights people" who want to chant "It's not a choice!" so they can compare themselves with the struggles of people who were born black. Sorry gay left handed people. I'll buy that changing your sexual preference once established might be nearly as difficult as changing your skin color (which is also possible) but you don't have to be born with an immutable sexual preference to be justified in claiming a legitimacy in your preference. Here's another thing: Some people have sexual attraction to children also. For them, it is undoubtedly just as strong as a straight man's attraction to a woman, or a gay person's attraction to someone of the same gender. Yet society will condemn them as awful even though it wasn't really their choice any more than it was your choice to be gay. Being gay, unlike being a child molester, does not hurt anyone, so people should be free to exercise their preferences when it comes to being gay. But is a child molester deprived of his sexual choices the same as a discriminated against black person? No. You may not easily be able to control your preferences, but you can control your actions. A person with fantasies about raping children can be functional in society by never acting out his fantasies. But people cannot hide their Black skin as everyone can see it from the outside.

People should not be ashamed to have a "preference". The fact that it is potentially mutable and that it might have developed over your lifetime does not diminish the legitimacy of your preference. I should be free to have one preference at one age and another preference at another age.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

mch said:


> For the reccord the pope of Islam is a bum too


The Pope of Greenwich Village is an old movie.



Soldiering said:


> All alternative sexual orientations have a mental twist component too them undoubtedly.


Can you explain this a bit more?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Can you explain this a bit more?


Sexual attraction is basically the definition of insanity in my opinion. There is no logical basis behind it.

But heterosexuality is just as insane as homosexuality.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> When I was a kid I hated tomatoes. Now I love tomatoes. I did not choose to hate tomatoes or to love tomatoes, it just happened. The same thing with sexual orientation.


You're saying it's possible that tomorrow I wake up gay?



Trafficat said:


> Anyone can become right handed or left handed or ambidextrous through practice.


Or I could teach myself to be gay?

Do I practice first?

How much practice?

Where do you suggest I start? A musical? Gay porn?

Can I pick the type of man I'll be attracted to?

Oh, will I automatically become well dressed?

So many questions, maybe you could start a list for me. I don't want to be too flamboyant but I do want to be able to turn it up at will.

Also no lisp, that would be a deal breaker!

I don't want to be bisexual. 
Will I automatically not be attracted to women after sufficient practice or do I have to practice that too?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

If it gay,
One star and report away,
If it ******,
Cancel and drive away.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> If it gay,
> One star and report away,
> If it @@@@@@,
> Cancel and drive away.


I do that to Russians. Im not operating some commiemobile over here!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Sexual attraction is basically the definition of insanity in my opinion. There is no logical basis behind it.


Huh? What the hell does this even mean?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You're saying it's possible that tomorrow I wake up gay?


I'm saying it's possible that 30 years from now, your sexual orientation may not be the same. I did not go from hating tomatoes to liking tomatoes overnight.



Boca Ratman said:


> Or I could teach myself to be gay?
> 
> Do I practice first?
> 
> ...


Those would probably be good starts. But no one really understands well how sexual orientation develops, except psuedoscientists who think they know the answers.

Maybe if you were forced into daily homosexual acts every day for 30 years, it'd grow on you. Maybe not. But there's only one way to find out.



Boca Ratman said:


> Can I pick the type of man I'll be attracted to?


Same as above... maybe. But probably not. You are more likely to come to a new preference by accident.

Yet there is also such a thing as acquired tastes. If you eat bitter pills long enough, maybe you will eventually crave them.



Boca Ratman said:


> Oh, will I automatically become well dressed?


Only if your suitor dresses you up in the morning.



Boca Ratman said:


> I don't want to be bisexual.


Why not? Are you afraid you would be discriminated against harshly if you became bisexual? Do you think you will be punished in the afterlife by omnipotent sky @ssholes?



Boca Ratman said:


> I automatically not be attracted to women after sufficient practice or do I have to practice that too?


If I start liking coffee tomorrow, will I automatically start to dislike chocolate? Of course not. However, it may come to pass that with sufficient years things that used to excite you may bore you.



Boca Ratman said:


> Huh? What the hell does this even mean?


Imagine you were a robot that used machine learning to gain profit. Would you have sex? Of course not. It is an absolute waste of time that will cost you money. A perfectly working logic unit does not have sex. It is irrational. The only rational activity is to do that which generates profit. He who dies with the most toys wins.

People need to stop categorizing each other as deviants just because they don't think the same way as someone else. None of us are perfect logic units. We are all utterly insane machines and we do what we do because what we do caused us to be, based on Charles Darwin's theories. We say that sexual deviants are defective. We say that people who are autistic are defective. We castigate them for being different. Yet no one can prove that their differences make them less capable for the roles they are often excluded from on account of these supposed defects.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I must say this thread has some INTERESTING😳😑 viewpoints.use bigger words though makes you sound more smarter...


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

mch said:


> I do that to Russians. Im not operating some commiemobile over here!


Soviet Union ceased to exist like 30 some years ago...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've had a couple transgender pax over the years. They are like any other human being who gets into your vehicle. Treat them with respect and be yourself. I've never quite understood why people are so hung up on this stuff. If a person likes dressing up in non-gender-conforming clothes and talking in a different pitch voice, who gives a shit? It doesn't hurt anyone.

if you're threatened by that, you must be a timid soul.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Why not? Are you afraid you would be discriminated against harshly if you became bisexual? Do you think you will be punished in the afterlife by omnipotent sky @ssholes?


Lol no, not afraid.

I just think the there would be entirely too many choices opportunities and I wouldn't be able to, ahem, keep up

I'm not the young man I once was!



Trafficat said:


> Would you have sex? Of course not. It is an absolute waste of time that will cost you money.


The obvious answer is yes and to sell the babies to infertile millionaires.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> The obvious answer is yes and to sell the babies to infertile millionaires.


Unfortunately society produces more kids than are wanted. Lots of babies don't get adopted even when offered for free.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LyftingLawyer said:


> I've never quite understood this, since pronouns are used to refer to someone in the third person. If I'm talking to a trans passenger I'm saying "you" or "your" which is cool, right?


This whole schtick about using certain pronouns is kind of ridiculous. I want people to refer to me as El Presidente. So, far only 6% of people I interact with are willing to comply with my wishes. Life is hard sometimes. Getting worked up over little things, like what word one should use to address another person, is wasted energy. Just like getting worked up over some guy trying to be a woman is wasted energy.

Steve Winwood once said said, "Roll With It!" I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Same sex pairings simply defy evolution... it literally would be the end of our species if male/female pairing was NOT the norm.


Ever consider it might be nature's way of population control?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

#1husler said:


> An OP recently complained about Uber literature (ie, pic of two dudes holding hands, etc) encouraging drivers to provide "LGBTQ" friendly rides.
> 
> I confess...I've never seen this material, but it made yours truly wonder if enough drivers have issues with "Ubering" LGBTQ pax that Uber felt compelled to "address it"?
> 
> ...


A riders a rider. . .doesn't matter to me.

I have a few riders who are LGBTQ who usually get a ride to an establishment in downtown Tacoma (The Silverstone), have had no problems, generally are polite, good riders, and sometimes entertaining as hell. . .

so No problems. . .

their money spends like anyone elses


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

E30addixt said:


> Ever consider it might be nature's way of population control?


The thing about evolution too is that it favors evolution of the entire species. There may be a species wide advantage of having some homosexuality. Most bees in the beehive do not reproduce, but bees are evolutionarily successful.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I actually disagree.
> 
> I don't think anyone was born with a sexual orientation. Sexual orientation develops, but you are not born with it. It is also not immutable but can change over time. That doesn't mean it WILL change over time, nor does it mean that it SHOULD be changed, only that it is not immutable. People are born without sexual orientation, they gain a preference as they develop (which is probably more along a continuum than a binary choice, although many are hesitant to be honest with themselves), and they tend to stick with their preference. Some people have strong favorable preferences. Some people have strong negative preferences. Some people are somewhat indifferent. It's like with food. I've hated onions my whole life yet other people love them. When I was a kid I hated tomatoes. Now I love tomatoes. I did not choose to hate tomatoes or to love tomatoes, it just happened. The same thing with sexual orientation. The main difference is that sexual orientation is charged because of the stigma against homosexuality (which is idiotic that there is a stigma). I can no sooner deliberately change my preferences on tomatoes than I can change my sexual preferences, but that doesn't mean that some day either might not change.


I see what you're getting and kinda of agree to an extent. You seem to treat orientation and preference as the same though and they are not.

I believe you're born and hard coded to be oriented one way, but that is not always completely hetero or ****. As we grow as humans some of us allow ourselves to tap into that more and experience new things and our preferences at the moment change some. Our overall orientation doesn't change, just how we choose to express it at any given time. Some people stay close to where they are hard coded and others feel free to move all around as they see fit. We can slide around the Kinsey the scale for a variety of different reasons throughout our lives.

I also seriously doubt people flipping completely from one end of the scale to the other is a common thing unless denial is involved. They were oriented one way and chose to ignore that reality before accepting their true selves.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> We say that people who are autistic are defective. We castigate them for being different. Yet no one can prove that their differences make them less capable for the roles they are often excluded from on account of these supposed defects.


I'm going to be serious for a min.

When we don't understand something all too often we react in unfavorable ways to these things, ridicule, hatred, etc. Hell, I'm guilty of it fairly recently. It wasn't very long ago the use of preference pronouns was unknown to me. I I'll admit, I made jokes and ridiculed the thought of a person identifying as non-gendered. still don't understand but it's less foreign to me than it was a year or so ago.

In my lifetime there have been tremendous advances with understanding autism and educating the public. I don't have much personal experience so l can't comment too much but I do know my kids and most kids their age don't see a difference between their classmates with autism and anyone else. I only know that there is a child with autism in my kid's class because I know the parents.. Their child isn't labeled or treated differently, the teachers know only because the parents felt it was necessary. That wasn't so much the case when i was in school, unfortunately. There most kids and there were "special needs" kids. Special needs kids were basically isolated from everyone else except for events and lunch.

Same with homosexuality.
20-30 years ago, homosexuals where discriminated against probably more than anyone. @@@ bashing was a very common thing in the 80s. People who thought like @NOXDriver were far more common than they are today.

Society has come a very long way in a relatively short time, still a long way to but I'm hopeful.

I don't agree 100% with your opinions, but I think there are merits to some of what you've said.

Of the gay people who I've known in my life, I was close enough to only a few to have serious discussions about homosexuality. All have said they knew from a very young age they were attracted to the same sex. There was no choice, no practicing, no life conditions, it is who they are. One of these people is the mother of a friend of mine. She was married to a man for 30 years. She says she knew she was gay always and married a man to be "normal". It was simply not acceptable to be gay when she was younger. At 50 she divorced and moved in with her now wife. 30 years of practice didn't make her straight.

Now, I do think some people do change over time, a "straight" person may later in life be attracted to the same sex and a gay person may be attracted to the opposite sex.



E30addixt said:


> Ever consider it might be nature's way of population control?


I was going suggest this to him but decided to not engage at all.

I can't imagine there being any thing positive coming out of it.

It's obvious, to me,, where the failure in evolution is.



E30addixt said:


> I believe you're born and hard coded to be oriented one way, but that is not always completely hetero or ****. As we grow as humans some of us allow ourselves to tap into that more and experience new things and our preferences at the moment change some. Our overall orientation doesn't change, just how we choose to express it at any given time. Some people stay close to where they are hard coded and others feel free to move all around as they see fit. We can slide around the Kinsey the scale for a variety of different reasons throughout our lives.


Well said.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I must say this thread has some INTERESTING😳😑 viewpoints.use bigger words though makes you sound more smarter...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Soviet Union ceased to exist like 30 some years ago...


Thank you President Reagan.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> NORMAL behaviors is male/female paring. Anything else is ABNORMAL. Please correct this statement if it is wrong.


Your statement is wrong.

The reason is that, with all the talk about gay people not having reproductive sex, we still have always had some gay people. It occurs naturally.

If they were evolutionarily challenged, gays would have ceased to exist many generations ago.

Instead, there is a benefit to society to have gay people. Or for that matter, any flavor of non-heterosexuals, including bisexuals, asexuals, and others.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Instead, there is a benefit to society to have gay people. Or for that matter, any flavor of non-heterosexuals, including bisexuals, asexuals, and others.


You betcha.
Who's going to do our interior decorating?
Be our mid-husbands?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Way to bring your baseless emotions into the topic.
> 
> Homosexuality was, until the mid 70s a legally and medically diagnosed mental illness. Correctly so. Its ABNORMAL. NORMAL behaviors is male/female paring. Anything else is ABNORMAL. Please correct this statement if it is wrong. No, don't bring history or penguins or dolphins into the debate. We're talking HUMANS.
> 
> ...


I think your thinking is a little simplistic. The word abnormal means unusual. It may or may not indicate something undesirable. Being left handed is abnormal. Having AB-negative blood type is abnormal. Because a thing only affects a minority of the population that does not make it deviant. For every 100 bees in a hive there are one queen and one drone. With these ridiculous numbers the population still thrives, even though 98% of bees never reproduce. Having a handful of humans in a group that do not reproduce does not negatively impact the human population. If it did, humans would have died out as a species. But we haven't. There are seven billion people in the world, many of them gay.

Abnormal also does not mean unnatural. There are many abnormal characteristics in animal life that are perfectly natural... albinism, for one. It appears that homosexuality is a natural part of the human existence. It's been around as long as anyone has known.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You betcha.
> Who's going to do our interior decorating?
> Be our mid-husbands?


Imagine no lesbian porn?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Imagine no lesbian porn?


Well YEA???
I mean NOOO. I don't want to imagine anything like that.
A world without lesbian porn ... *shudder*

I just love the fella who does my pedicures. His hands are so soft and gentle. 
I think he's a Chinese spy though.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Well YEA???
> I mean NOOO. I don't want to imagine anything like that.
> A world without lesbian porn ... *shudder*
> 
> ...


Dude if you like lesbian porn you should check out the grammys. You'd love it lol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> Dude if you like lesbian porn you should check out the grammys. You'd love it lol.


Oh ... I DID a post on that shit ... I believe it was in 'chatter' ...
Got roasted for calling that bunch of prostitutes what they are .. hookers with dirty cooters.
The lesbians I know have MUCH more class that those two dollar crack wh0res.

NO warnings of 'adult content', showed on prime time when 'the family' is supposed to gather arround and watch The Grammy's. And, hard porn comes on. 
The viewership was down before that .. it's gonna be lower next time.
I won't ever watch it again.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh ... I DID a post on that shit ... I believe it was in 'chatter' ...
> Got roasted for calling that bunch of prostitutes what they are .. hookers with dirty cooters.
> The lesbians I know have MUCH more class that those two dollar crack wh0res.
> 
> ...


Haha I know. I was one of the people roasting you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mch said:


> Haha I know. I was one of the people roasting you.


Oh.
I didn't notice.
hmph

You are a master-baiter, aren't ya?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

mch said:


> Dude if you like lesbian porn you should check out the grammys. You'd love it lol.


I don't really like the granny lesbian stuff, but the cougar seduces teen girl stuff is hot af!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Imagine no lesbian porn?


Have you ever once seen a straight porn that shows the guy's a$$hole? That's like the one thing that no straight guy ever wants to see.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Have you ever once seen a straight porn that shows the guy's a$$hole? That's like the one thing that no straight guy ever wants to see.


Was walking thru a group of people at a company cocktail party.
Heard snippets of conversations: "Oh, yea, he's been boinking her ever since ..." and "then I told that damn cop ..." 
Finally heard one that stuck in my head: "Oh yea, burns like Hell. But, you gotta do it. I mean, curb appeal is not _just_ the front door ..." 
It took me a minute to think about it and sip my bourbon. 
The ladies were talking about anal bleaching.

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'm saying it's possible that 30 years from now, your sexual orientation may not be the same. I did not go from hating tomatoes to liking tomatoes overnight.


I just opened my fridge and experienced partial arousal from the lettuce in there. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I just opened my fridge and experienced partial arousal from the lettuce in there. Should I be concerned?


Nah, but let it get to room temp before any intimacy takes place.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> No, not at all. Homosexual/trans/etc is a mental disease. It may or may not be harmless to others, but why take the chance?
> 
> If you are a man, dressing as a woman, you have mental issues. You could be as normal... well, except for the not understanding your gender in your own mind, as anyone else.. or you could be a powder keg ready to explode.
> 
> If you read up on the POLITICAL reasons why they took homosexuality out of the DMSR (long story short... its its mostly a harmless mental illness so why stigmatize them) you'd understand that there is a REAL reason to consider homoseuals/trans/etc as mentally disabled.... just not the violent or drooling kind... mostly.


When you can design a self replicating and self sustaining intelligent life form from the ground up that can succeed in its environment I'll accept that you know whether or not homosexuality is a deviant behavior.


----------

